# Lyons token #2



## pupman (Dec 8, 2005)

And here's the second one,much harder to find than the first actually having a pisture! of E.Lyon on obverse with 424 BROADWAY NEW YORK.Reverse says same again:MAGNETIC POWDER & PILLS FOR INSECTS & RATS. Its smaller than the first token,about the size of a dime.I would love to go back to the 1850's and spend a token on a rare color or size Lyons Powder! Anybody ever see any different Lyons tokens than these two? Kev(pup)


----------



## KentOhio (Dec 11, 2005)

Are you sure those are from the 1850's? Most tokens are from 1862 to 1864, with the highest amount being from 1863.


----------



## pupman (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi,I am really not an expert on tokens,I was told from the person I bought it from that is was 1850's which fits particularly well with Lyons but it certinly could be from the civil war years! Thanks,PUP


----------



## Pontiled (Dec 12, 2005)

The Lyon's tokens are from the 1850's according to the book I have.  I have several in "about  uncirculated" and have thought about selling them, but haven't built up the courage to sell them yet!

 They are very nice tokens!


----------



## pupman (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks Mike,Sounds like you have some nice tokens! Do you have any different Lyons tokens than the ones that I have pictures of? Are you the Mike R. that my digging friends George and Charlie used to sell pontiled bottles to in York when that show still existed? Thanks again,Kev


----------



## Pontiled (Dec 13, 2005)

Kev, I'm probably the same guy!  York was a super show!  We all remember the good old days there.  I doubt that there will ever be as good a show anywhere with all the excitement, the friends, and of course the bottles and jars.  Of course there were some great antiques there too.

 In my collection I have some more types of Lyon's tokens, but they are packed up and I can't take pictures of them right now. If I can get to them a bit later, I'll take some pictures and post them.


----------



## pupman (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks Mike, I would love to see them! While we're talking do you have any Lyon's powder bottles or insect powders like Lyons that you would trade or sell? Best Regards,Kev P.S. Charlie is Charlie Clark,you would remember him,he looks like a little Gnome!


----------



## Pontiled (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi Kev,

 Sorry, I don't have any insecticide or rat killers now. I sold all of them about 2 years ago to a collector in Virginia.  I do remember Charlie, but boy it's been a long time. Tell him Mike says "Hi."

 Oh, I'll keep you in mind on any Lyon's or Lyon-type bottles I might come across. There are a few places within 10 miles of here that look very promising!


----------

